# H&k vp9



## js_paddle07 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey all. Glad to be a part of handgunforum.net

I just bought a VP9 and I have a few questions. First of all, is it normal that H&Ks ship with a ton of grease on the inside of the handgun?

Secondly, I noticed a spot that is starting to wear where the right side slide release meets the polymer frame. I haven't even fired the gun yet and that spot is there already. Is that normal, or is something too tight on this particular pistol? I don't really care about it because I'll get worse marks than that holstering it...I'm just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey, and welcome to the site! I just bought the VP9 myself, and I love this thing. To answer your first question, yeah, it is common for a ton of this white colored grease and oil to come packed on. I just gave it a good cleaning and lubed it myself. 

On the other question, I couldn't pull up your pic, but I would say, since you're not too concerned about it, and if it doesn't seem to be a true issue with performance, don't worry about it. Like you said, it will show some wear over time anyway, and it sort of personalizes your pistol. I've put 200 rounds through mine and she runs like a top. 

What holster did you get for it? I found one on eBay. I kydex rig that seems to work well. There just aren't many offerings out there for it yet.


----------



## js_paddle07 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi and thanks!

You can sort of see the mark on this gun: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-76jmAi1-TeY/U47ata8K_hI/AAAAAAAADqw/-eLHgyd9Avo/s1600/HK+VP9+striker.png
Look on the right side at the end of the slide release. The up and down action apparently causes a mark on the frame. Yours have that?

As far as the holster, it's a Fobus that the guy gave me when I traded. I believe it's for a USP or maybe a P30.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks on the holster info. I see that mark, and I haven't noticed it on my pistol, but I'll check it out. Looks to me to be just a little wear from where the slide release has rubbed the frame. I wouldn't give it a second thought. I'm sure it was handled pretty nicely in the store before you bought it. Everybody wants to check it out. Have you shot it yet?


----------



## js_paddle07 (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't shot it yet. I'm gonna clean it up this weekend and put some rounds through it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Let us know how you like it. What did you trade, btw?


----------



## js_paddle07 (Sep 5, 2014)

I traded a Ruger SR1911. I don't reload, so it was becoming too expensive to shoot .45ACP. I also discovered that I just simply don't care for stainless guns. The SR1911 is a great weapon, and I fired about 700 rounds with zero malfunctions, but I just could not get used to the stainless.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I understand. It seems once you get used to polymer and striker fire, you just don't want to go back. That is the way I am now. Not that I don't like stainless and DA/SA models anymore, but I just prefer the polymer striker fire systems now.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I checked my VP9, and it has that same marking as yours. It's slight, but it is there. Looks like it stems from the slight release rubbing the frame.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have read a couple of article about the new HK, but have not even seen one yet.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

On the off chance of some piece of grit getting between the slide release and the frame, try slipping a very small screwdriver betweet the frame and the slide release, then take a can of compressed air like you clean youe computer and blow behind the slide release.

If it doesn't bother you, however, just let it go and consider it an identifying characteristic of your very own pistol.

ps; my P30 uses the same frame and slide releases, and my P30 has no marks in that location.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

With it doing it on two different pistols it seems the likelihood of it being something btwn the lever and the frame unlikely. For me, it isn't a problem. It just looks like normal wear. It isn't unsightly as far as I'm concerned. I don't think the VP9 and P30 have the same frames though. The P30 is wider than the VP9 by .05", and although the grips are very similar, the upper portions are completely different. Same material, but different designs, so it stands to reason the two will have slightly different wear features.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The VP9 and P30 frame/levers are not the same.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

VAMarine, if you haven't had the chance, the VP9 is a really nice pistol. I'm really liking it a lot, and the paddle release isn't a problem now that I've gotten used to it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm kind of on et he fence. As it takes P30 mags I'm all about it but there are some things about the VP9 th at give me pause. The coiled wire spring being one of them. If the wife reverts to carrying a Shield more than her G19 I'll probably just go back to my P30LS


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

For me, the thing that stands out more than anything is the trigger. It is really crisp and I like the fact that you don't have to travel the entire length of the trigger gard to break. So far, 200 rounds zero malfunctions. I expected to get one or two in the break in period, but smooth as silk.


----------

